# Anyone wrap rods for a low price?



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Looking to get a Cobia rod wrapped if I can find a good price. I can do the grips and reel seat. I will provide the guides and tread. All I need is someone to wrap and finish the wrap.


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

*I work in rods and decorative wraps*

good price:thumbsup:


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Whats a good price...?IYO...


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I just want to know what people are charging for wrapping rods. @Javier69 I don't think I will get anything fancy, just the basic guide wrap.


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

*basic guide wrap*

How much guide wants to put


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

6 plus tip


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Sent you a PM


----------

